# wood lice breeding



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I've just gotten a couple of these and have read the basic posts. What is the best ways to increase their numbers as quick as possible. There are only a few so i'd like to get a culture going asap.
Thanks
Sib


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

It depends on which type you have. Keep them warm for faster breeding. Most benefit from pieces of potato and small pieces of wood. I chop up twigs about the diameter of my pinky a couple inches long and put them in the culture. I pop the wood in the freezer for about a week to freeze out pests.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

I feed mine a variety of food, some cultures i feed naturose where others i feed potato, mushrooms and leaf litter.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

mine love banana peels........and magnolia leaves also seem to be a favorite......but they will eat most anything.....

my basic feeding technique is to feed my roaches fresh fruit and what ever they havent eaten after a couple days goes into the isopod/red wiggler tank and they clean it up.......


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Michael Shrom said:


> It depends on which type you have. Keep them warm for faster breeding. Most benefit from pieces of potato and small pieces of wood. I chop up twigs about the diameter of my pinky a couple inches long and put them in the culture. I pop the wood in the freezer for about a week to freeze out pests.


Nice to see a newt person on this, woodlice are huge in the hobby.

I've heard of many people having trouble eith this, but during the summer, if you take a handful of leaf litter from outside, in a little while it will be teeming with tiny woodlice. That's what happened with my native toad habitat, but I could never get the few adults that were there to reproduce. I know this isn't much help as it's winter, just putting it out there.


----------

